# Smok tfv4 full 5ml



## NYRAD (28/12/15)

Hey all im looking for a full size smok tfv4 full size im in capetown but who is shipping at the moment?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/12/15)

Vaperite has them and can ship


----------



## NYRAD (1/1/16)

Who else has these in stock  id prefer the black one and not to much over r600 with shipping


----------



## Nova69 (1/1/16)

I think jjemporium (I think that's the name) have some under R500 I think.If you looking for the kit I doubt any one is selling them for under 600


----------



## NYRAD (1/1/16)

Yeah they do sell it but thats the mini


----------



## Nova69 (1/1/16)

Hope some one sells one! Other than that your best bet is a vendor or or fasttech (by snail mail).

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (1/1/16)

we dragon vape sell the full kit for 550. (not the mini) but excluding delivery

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nova69 (1/1/16)

The dragon will bring the lights 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYRAD (1/1/16)

Lim said:


> we dragon vape sell the full kit for 550. (not the mini) but excluding delivery


 hi Lim is it the authentic and how much is delivery to cape town also do you have the smok tfv4 full in black ? Its the 5ml tank hey ?


----------



## Lim (2/1/16)

yes it is authentic.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/1/16)

Vaperite has both TFV4 kits, mini and full kit. Warranty included


----------



## Lim (2/1/16)

ha ha, I am sure every registered supplier on the forum has warranty included.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/1/16)

I doubt it. And we are reluctantly registered for VAT


----------



## Gizmo (2/1/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I doubt it. And we are reluctantly registered for VAT



So are we.. How can you just assume these things. We have been trading for over 2 years in the vaping industry.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/1/16)

I know you are Gizmo. Was responding to Lim


----------



## Silver (2/1/16)

Hi guys. Please don't attack each other. Otherwise it spoils the atmosphere here. 

There are a multitude of vendors here on the forum. Some big, some small. Some with retail presence, some not. 

But all the vendors are doing their bit to grow vaping in SA. 

And each of them are special.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NYRAD (2/1/16)

Please be nice all and @vaperite thanks i have the mini and you only have the 5ml smok in ss im wanting the black rather


----------

